# Be careful out there.........



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Amputation


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Not good. But not having the TS firmaly attached to somethig so it doesn't tip is not bright. But I can see it, "I only need to cut a couple boards". Got the stitches to prove it when I thought, oh that will be ok…All in the perceived saving of time…


----------



## rickc (Jun 27, 2009)

a ice chest please and being 52 you would think he would know better. maybe im out of line


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

hope he had a good stiff drink in that ice chest.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep….drank it before he sat the saw on it!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I wonder if he learned anything from this….......................... Hope they are able to save his hand.


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

Not that I have even come close to pulling a stunt like this, but I have recently decided to postpone some projects as to build some proper stands and work surfaces for my power tools. I recently got a back ache from lifting my planer from corner floor to bench for use (it was unplugged). Sometimes, I think we all can get lazy, and that can be dangerous in itself.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow… the people posting comments to the article in the link should all have *LJ* memberships… they'd feel quite at home here….


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Some people are just unbelieveable!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

He must have nerves of steel.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a friend that was using a small 8" tabletop saw on a piece of plywood that was on an unsteady set of saw horses. The short version of the story is that the saw tipped forward while running and cut into his leg and cut his knee cap in half. He walks fine now thanks to modern medicine but he's got issues with the mobility of the knee joint.

Hey poopiecat, please TRY to refrain from the incessant babbling….....


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Heres an update http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/local/se_valley/gilbert_man_recovering_losing_hand_112609


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow what a tragedy.I'm glad to see they re-attached his hand ok.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad he apparently will be ok. And he is the safety director at a store ???


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess that we have all done something stupid in the interest of haste, but sometimes we're just lucky.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Safety Director, Ya Right
Do you think anyone bothered to check his Resume?


----------

